# Track day insurance?



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

Anyone have a recommendation of who to use for track day insurance? What is a typical cost? (Of course i will be driving slowy like Miss Daisy to keep the warranty! )


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Moved to correct section.

Do a search in this section, mate. Been done loads of times.


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

My pleasure.


----------

